# Lisbon Airport - New Metro Link



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi All,
Thought is might be of interest that Lisbon airport is now linked to the Lisbon Metro system.
Try this link for the story: New airport under-ground line opens - The Portugal News


----------

